# Amish Puppmills



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you unfamiliar with the puppymill connection to the Amish Shada refers to, here are a couple of links:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/

http://www.swiftwaterfarms.com/swiftwater/...ppyMillsNC2.htm

http://www.charityadvantage.com/njcapsa/Th...hConnection.asp


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahhhh yes. Amish country, PA.
Funny, i was shocked to find out that it's such a thing here! I've obvoiusly never SEEN the "mills". I guess they DO have them well hidden among all the beautiful scenery! Ugh, that makes me maddd!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am shocked to hear that the USDA loaned money to Hunte, one of the largest puppy brokers in the US. 
The Hunte Corporation


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a couple more links about the Hunte Corporation and puppy mills and the new "lifestyle" stores that will sell puppies.

http://www.pawsplace.org/PuppyStores.html

This is pretty awful, too. 

On September 22, 2001, Andrew Hunte (President of the world's largest animal brokerage company, The Hunte Corporation) is throwing a huge party for all the puppy mill owners who produce dogs for them. Featured speakers at this giant bash are Alfred Cheaure, President and CEO of the American Kennel Club, and Robert Slay, Vice President of the American Kennel Club. Hunte Corporation owns four large brokerage warehouses. The day-long Hunte celebration will be held at their headquarters location: Sundowner Brokerage, 121 North Royhill Blvd., Goodman, MO 64843, telephone 1-800-829-4155. 

He's got support from the AKC, too?

And shipping these poor creatures in the backs of 18 wheelers?

Now there is the formation of H & H Kennels--The Hunte Corporation and JB Hunt Trucking--they will be trucking these animals in the back of 18-wheel semi-trucks. Our state just gave financial backing to The Hunte Corporation (I know I didn't vote for THAT!) and the sheer economic power that The Hunte Corporation has on its geographic area and the state government is amazing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 20 2004, 03:42 PM
> *Here are a couple more links about the Hunte Corporation and puppy mills and the new "lifestyle" stores that will sell puppies.
> 
> http://www.pawsplace.org/PuppyStores.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness, this is unreal. I can't believe they had a party for puppymillers... are they crazy????? Has the AKC gone bonkers???????


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

~Elegant


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am outraged by this. But until people stop buying dogs at pet shops, puppy mills will continue. I would strongly suggest that everyone write their state legislators as well as Congressmen/women asking them if they support the Puppy Protection Act (or whatever the anti-puppy mill legislation was). Start a letter writing campaign to local papers outlining their responses....positive or negative. Write a letter to the editor in praise if they support the measure, or write a letter to the editor criticizing their lack of support. Share this information with your local SPCA or Humane Society. All the money in the world cannot change one fact...grass roots lobbying efforts get noticed. Please take my word for it...I have been involved in issue advocacy for a very long time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an interesting article (in 2 parts) about the relationship between the AKC and the so-called high volume breeders.

http://www.thedogplace.com/hotnews/HVBC_Interview.asp


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you unfamiliar with the Puppy Protection Act, here is a summary:

http://www.usnewswire.com/topnews/temp/0213-127.html

You can read the entire bill here:

http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/feder..._act/index.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 21 2004, 10:47 AM
> *For those of you unfamiliar with the Puppy Protection Act, here is a summary:
> 
> http://www.usnewswire.com/topnews/temp/0213-127.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for all these relevant links, Marj. I need to find a nice, long block of time to peruse them all..... hope to do so soon....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A little promotion from the AKC:


Purebred Hotbed
>A group of IKEA and Gap veterans are trying their hand with puppies. Woof& Co. has opened two stores in Boston malls, with plans to add six stores in 2004 and roll national in 2005. The chain sells purebred puppies and upscale accessories, a distinct niche in the $30 billion-plus U.S. pet industry. 
>
>It competes with private breeders, not big-box chains like PetsMart or Petco. 
>"We're not interested in going head-to-head selling dog food," says Linda
>Povey, partner at consultancy Kanter International, which created Woof&Co.
> 
>
>"Their strategy is high volume, low prices. We're a lifestyle store."
>
>The Edison, NJ-based start-up gets its puppies from Hunte Corp., a Goodman,MO,-based broker for U.S. breeders. Prices range from $750 to $1,800, comparable to private breeders, with a 50%-plus profit margin. Each pup has a three-year warranty against congenital and hereditary defects. Puppies travel by air-conditioned truck to stores, where they get 75% of retail
>space (for 80% of sales); high-end accessories get 15%; basics get 10%.
>
>Former IKEA U.S. president Steen Kanter took a request from Meridian Venture Partners to save nine Family Pet Centers from Chapter 11 in 2002. IKEA and Gap veteran Don Jones became Woof &Co. CEO in October; Baby Gap alum Karen Oden took on operations in November.
>
>Woof &Co. is building a database on owners and their puppies. For now, marketing is in-store only, with grand opening info mailed to pet owners within five miles. Marketing will ramp up when markets get a critical mass of stores.
Christine Weisse
>American Kennel Club
>Companion Events
>P - 919-816-3557
>F - 919-816-4204


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 21 2004, 10:47 AM
> *For those of you unfamiliar with the Puppy Protection Act, here is a summary:
> 
> http://www.usnewswire.com/topnews/temp/0213-127.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marj, I took a look at the verbiage and it sounds like this is a pretty good law..... I would think that limiting whelping to 3 times in 24 months would put a damper on the prolific breeding at puppymills. Perhaps the law doesn't go far enough though.

Is the problem that these puppymills are not inspected enough? Do you have any other thoughts of what could be added to this law to offer better protection to the puppies..... perhaps that toy breeds can't leave their mothers until 12 weeks ?


----------

